# "Familiendrucker"



## Oberboss (28. Oktober 2011)

Abend (ist ja schon dunkel^^).

Ich wurde jetzt damit beauftragt, einen neuen Drucker für die Familie zu besorgen. Der alte HP Laserjet 6L gibt langsam den Geist auf und auch der Seriell-USB-Adapter ist eher schlecht als recht.

Erstmal zu den Aufgaben des neuen Druckers:
-normalen s/w Textausdruck (meine Mutter ist Lehrerin, ich und meine Schwestern müssen für Studium/Schule auch hin und wieder was ausdrucken. Insgesamt kommen da dann schon so 30 Seiten pro Woche zusammen)
-Scann-/Kopierfunktion, Faxen ist eher nice-to-have
-hin und wieder ein Farbausdruck
-für meine Oma, die keinen Rechner hat, wäre es gut, hin und wieder auch mal ein Foto auszudrucken

Bezüglich Drucker bin ich ziemlich überfragt. Ich würde aber ein Gerät mit Tintenstrahl bevorzugen, da Farblaser doch recht teuer ist (oder nichtmehr?). Ist Tintenstrhl überhaupt "zukunftsträchtig" und wie sieht es momentan mit der Verfügbarkeit von Kartuschen aus?
Der Drucker sollte WLAN unterstützen, weil hier von mehreren Rechnern gearbeitet wird.
Ich lege Wert auf recht günstige Kopiepreise, aber wenn das Gerät Standartkartuschen hat, die man auch über ebay bekommt, wäre das jetzt eher sekundär. Wichtig wäre auch ne vernünftige Verarbeitung, wir hatten schon viele Geräte und es wäre schön, wenn einer mal ein bisschen länger durchhält.
Ich habe mir mal denhier angeschaut, der im aktuellen Metroprospekt war, das wäre aber die absolute Schmerzgrenze:
Tinte (CM756A) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Gruß


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2011)

Über die Verfügbarkeit der Tintenpatronen brauchst Du Dir eigentliche keinen Kopf zu machen (zumindest bei HP). Ich benutze noch einen weiß nicht wie alten HP DeskJet 840C und habe gerade neue originale HP Druckpatronen gekauft. Bei den HP Tintenstrahl-Druckern hast Du den Vorteil, mit der Patrone auch gleich den Druckkopf zu erneuern. Damit hat sich das Thema mit dessen Verschleiß auch gleich erledigt. Bisher hatte ich immer auf refilled Patronen von Geha gesetzt, da man da schon etwas sparen kann und die Druck-Qualität eigentlich immer gut (wie das Original) war. Leider war die letzte Farbpatrone das absolute Fiasko, jetzt werde ich nur noch Original nehmen. Wenn men ein bisschen sucht, findet man da auch relativ preiswerte Angebote. Auf jeden Fall würde ich noch mal ein paar Tests recherchieren, bei den Office-All-In-One's solltest Du sicher etwas finden (z.B. Vergleich: Multifunktionsgerte (Tinte) im Test - CHIP Online, da ist Dein Vorschlag ja schon super).


----------



## Oberboss (29. Oktober 2011)

Ok, ich hätte jetzt noch ne Frage:
Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen
HP Officejet Pro 8500A Plus Wireless: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
und
http://www.amazon.de/Officejet-Wire...ZCS0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319882951&sr=8-1

Sind immerhin knapp 50€ Differenz, aber ich habe jetzt keinen großen Unterschied ausgemacht


----------



## mattinator (29. Oktober 2011)

Such mal die Bewertungen der beiden Modelle bei Amazon durch, da steht es irgendwo. Ich glaube der PLUS kann zusätzlich Duplex kopieren. Oder hier bzw. direkt bei HP schauen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cmp=573257&cmp=574773&do_compare=+Vergleichen+.


----------



## Oberboss (29. Oktober 2011)

Duplex können sie beide, ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut auf der HP-Website. Der Plus hat nur ein etwas größeres Display, aber dann wirds wohl der 8500A ohne Plus werden.


----------



## mattinator (29. Oktober 2011)

Der Plus kann Duplex-Scan, der ohne wohl nicht, weitere Unterschiede s.a. Amazon.de: W. Ziehers "Wolf"ss Rezension von HP Officejet Pro 8500A Plus Wireless Multi....


----------



## Oberboss (29. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Link, das hilft mir bestimmt auch beim Einrichten. Duplex ist jetzt auch kein ko-Kriterium.

Gruß


----------

